
What happens when you don't use an Adblocker - madhukarah
https://www.reddit.com/r/pihole/comments/ddlhwx/what_actually_happens_in_the_background_when_you/
======
SHAKEDECADE
This is a great way for the average joe to visually see something happening
happening in the background beyond the Networking tab in developer panel.

Now, if only I can find a visual ‘What happens when you use Chrome’ post.

